# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Αγγελία εργασίας Γερμανία - Magna - Αυτοκ/νια

## xmaze

Γεια σας, 

αναζητούμε μηχανικούς λογισμικού και ηλεκτρολόγους μηχανικούς στην Γερμανία. 
Η θέση είναι και μόνο με αγγλικά, 35 ώρες την εβδομάδα ωράριο και 30 μέρες άδεια. 
13,5 μισθους τον χρόνο. 

Αναλυτικά : 

https://jobs.magna.com/job/UNTERGRUP...%29/557234017/

----------

mikemtb (30-05-22), 

SRF (31-05-22)

----------

